# Quick ls question



## Blacque Jacque (Dec 26, 2006)

I've tried the search for various combinations & I either get nearly every thread or nothing so here's my questions:

I know ls --co gives me glorious technicolour but what do they all mean ?  
How do I make the ls --co permanent, I tried the set LS_OPTIONS command but it gave me "set command not found"  

I presume I've done something stoopid or missed something obvious, I've never used *nix in anger so I'm flying blind on this one.  

Oh yeah, is ws_ftp Pro any good for talking to the TiVo ?


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Blacque Jacque said:


> I've tried the search for various combinations & I either get nearly every thread or nothing so here's my questions:
> 
> I know ls --co gives me glorious technicolour but what do they all mean ?


Wow! Never seen that before! 

I wouldn't touch any of that; it looks like pretty low level stuff.


> Oh yeah, is ws_ftp Pro any good for talking to the TiVo ?


Yes, I use WS_FTP Pro. It works fine.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Blacque Jacque said:


> I've tried the search for various combinations & I either get nearly every thread or nothing so here's my questions:
> 
> I know ls --co gives me glorious technicolour but what do they all mean ?
> How do I make the ls --co permanent, I tried the set LS_OPTIONS command but it gave me "set command not found"
> ...


Create a one line batch file containing the command with the parameters you want and call it something like "dir"


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Blacque Jacque said:


> Oh yeah, is ws_ftp Pro any good for talking to the TiVo ?


I find Filezilla has more features and is more reliable.

http://filezilla.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Blacque Jacque (Dec 26, 2006)

OK, I've done some more searching on t'internet & figured out I can set it in ~/.bashrc so my next question is, where on earth do I find this file ?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Dunno; try .profile which IIRC does much the same thing.


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

To set the commands automatically when you login, change into the root directory;


```
cd /
```
and add;


```
alias ls='/var/hack/bin/ls --co'
```
to the end of the .profile file (files with a . in front of them are hidden files, 'ls -a' will show them).

For example I have the following aliases set in my .profile file;


```
alias rw='/var/hack/scripts/makerw.sh'
alias ro='/var/hack/scripts/makero.sh'
alias ll='/var/hack/bin/ls -l'
alias hacks='cd /var/hack/'
```
Cheers.

Ian


----------



## Paperface (Sep 14, 2005)

Taken from standard debian ~/.bash_profile and just added to my tivo one too 


```
alias ls='ls --color=auto'
```


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Could I add something to my .profile file to rid myself of the double bash prompt problem?

After each command, two prompts are printed to the command window.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

That's a setting in your telnet client - it's sending CR/LF not just LF.

The Windows default client is hardcoded to do this by default unfortunately but you can switch it off for the session:

<ctrl+]> (gets you the telnet prompt)
unset crlf
<return> (gets you back to the telnet session)


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks Tony.

That works a treat.

Now saved as a text file for future reference. :up:


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

Or use PuTTY

You can save profiles, set lots of options etc. - very lovely bit of kit. Beats the pants off Windows Telnet any day.


----------

